# Lvtr_1



## turrethead (Nov 17, 2010)

This is a little gem I have been working on ....... been using the hobby fan conversions to make the lvtp-5 into a lvtr-1 they did not have a engine and engine bay set so I was forced to scratch build those and make a few other resin mods to the kit myself as well .


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Some great work there. Can't wait to see the finished pictures!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Very NICE !!!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've never seen a recovery version of it before.

Great work so far, especially the interior detail.


----------

